# Cost of puppy without Papers?



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Well, just so you know- what she's doing is against AKC rules.


----------



## Emmdenn (Jun 5, 2018)

I would be very VERY wary of any 'breeder' who is offering that option. Seriously, that seems bizarre to me and would send up a few red flags for me. I would assume that type of breeder is not doing the minimum of health requirements to produce healthy puppies, especially because they are willing to sell puppies without papers. That is not the norm.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

I phrased that wrong- it is against the rules to sell a puppy for MORE with papers.


----------



## DblTrblGolden2 (Aug 22, 2018)

Why would someone do that? If your registering some of the litter why sell some without? We are not talking about limited vs full registration, right? I’m sure there’s a financial reason, but it can’t be more then the discount given to the buyer for selling them cheap. Is there another reason? So they can’t be looked up in the future?? Just seems really off to me. 

For the record I would not buy from this breeder. Wouldn’t matter about the price break. I feel like I constantly say this but one vet visit will be more then you save..


----------



## Maggie'sVoice (Apr 4, 2018)

You Register an entire litter. So they aren't saving any money by NOT registering a certain puppy over another in the same litter. I find this VERY bizarre. Enough to say I am suspicious that she has more then one litter and one isn't a full bred litter of Goldens. Maybe a second litter is from dogs that were bought on limited registration and just can't be registered period. The other reason may be because the breeder is selling pups from a pair that can't pass the 4 core clearances based on parentage. They could also be imported dogs from Europe and want to hide the pedigree. Either way there is something wrong here and you likely will not be buying a pup from dogs you think you are.

I would be inclined to not deal with this breeder and also report them to the AKC and breed club for suspicious practices.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I can't think of any breeder who is investing in their litters who would leave it up to a buyer to "name their price". That gives a very negative message about what they are breeding. People who price their litters very low are people who know and think their puppies and dogs are ugly - or the papers are worthless because the pedigree is very very unknown.


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

LFG107 said:


> Hi!
> 
> We are in talks with a breeder who said her puppies "with papers" are $1,500, but "without papers," she's flexible. As in, she said "Name your price." The puppies "will have their 1st vet visit." We don't want to be absurd or insulting--what would be a fair price to offer her? I've seen prices range from $900-$1,500.
> 
> Any wisdom you have to offer?


Something stinks.
Do not buy a puppy from that breeder regardless of price or papers.

Bonus words of wisdom; Never buy a pup with anything less than full registration.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

SRW said:


> Bonus words of wisdom; Never buy a pup with anything less than full registration.


Good luck trying those words of wisdom on most breeders out there...


----------



## GoldenDude (Nov 5, 2016)

I'm reading this differently from everybody else. What I'm reading is that this person is really a broker who is arranging the sale of multiple litters. Some litters have papers and some don't. Whether I've misinterpreted this situation or not, I'd take a pass and keep looking.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Full registration is not a given. 

But I had not considered more ulterior motives for this scenario til Eric posted and he is right- it costs the breeder the same dollars to register a litter, it is actually only $2 per puppy over the cost of registration for the litter (and it's not like she can wait til they go home to decide her numbers, so if any are registered it'd be dumb to have 10 puppies and register only 5 of them saving $10) so that's all she'd save. I find this all quite suspicious.


----------



## redpopsicle8 (Mar 18, 2020)

SRW said:


> Something stinks.
> Do not buy a puppy from that breeder regardless of price or papers.
> 
> Bonus words of wisdom; Never buy a pup with anything less than full registration.


What is the issue with limited registration? Isn't this often something good breeders offer to prevent irresponsible breeding?


----------



## DblTrblGolden2 (Aug 22, 2018)

There is no issue with limited registration if you know what your getting and agree to the terms.

if you put a lot of time and money into training a dog and it is an amazing dog and you only have limited registration you can not breed that dog. I bought my last puppy under limited registration with the agreement in my contract that if I did all GRCA health requirements and titled him at age 2 my breeder would change my limited registration to full.
It’s a responsible breeders way of insuring they are not selling a dog to a person that will breed it without having the best interest of the breed in mind.
I had never had limited registration before but I agreed to it because if I was a breeder I would require the same...


----------



## Maggie'sVoice (Apr 4, 2018)

GoldenDude said:


> I'm reading this differently from everybody else. What I'm reading is that this person is really a broker who is arranging the sale of multiple litters. Some litters have papers and some don't. Whether I've misinterpreted this situation or not, I'd take a pass and keep looking.


Maybe but how is a puppy broker going to let a buyer name their price if they aren't their pups to behind with? It is something I didn't think about, but still seems off for a puppy broker to me.


----------



## Maggie'sVoice (Apr 4, 2018)

SRW said:


> Something stinks.
> Do not buy a puppy from that breeder regardless of price or papers.
> 
> Bonus words of wisdom; Never buy a pup with anything less than full registration.


You will not find any reputable breeder selling a pup on full registration unless they selling to another breeder they trust or on Co ownership bases with someone they are mentoring. That means 90-95% are sold with a limited AKC registration.


----------



## Aidan0311 (Jun 12, 2019)

As others have said, Id be skeptical. There is a local guy here who that will breed his main stud with several of his females and will have multiple litters...Sometimes at the same time. He claims they have AKC paper, but only charges $600. That seemed odd to charge so little


----------



## GoldenDude (Nov 5, 2016)

Maggie'sVoice said:


> Maybe but how is a puppy broker going to let a buyer name their price if they aren't their pups to behind with? It is something I didn't think about, but still seems off for a puppy broker to me.


Good point. The whole thing is just bizarre. I would so walk away from this situation.


----------



## Ffcmm (May 4, 2016)

not something I'd be comfortable with I'd pass and keep an eye out for a reputable breeder. familiarise yourself with the clearances needed as well, this forum offers a wealth of information good luck!


----------

